# Ames tools renters



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Does anyone else on here rent their tools from Ames? I was just browsing their site and was thinking of having them send me one of their "new bazooka's" and "new flatboxes". My company has been renting for years, and are now entertaining the idea of purchasing some boxes. 

I took notice that Ames' "new flatboxes" are more like the competition's boxes, then the power-assist boxes we use now. I thought that would be a good way to gauge how the guy running them would like a purchased set.

Any insight would be appreciated.

Mike


----------

